# General > Birdwatching >  kestrel

## Scunner

just had a Kestrel in the garden, scoffing a blackbird.   All the birds from the feeders are gone.

----------


## Stargazer

It may be a Sparrowhawk. It will hang around in the area for a few days until all the small birds have scarpered so worth keeping an eye out for it.

----------


## Scunner

thought at first it was a sparrowhawk, but looked it up and it was definitely a kestrel.  Black lines below its eyes.

----------

